
What's the most important US law that seemed insignificant when passed? - elsewhen
https://twitter.com/LauraDeming/status/1297954063850418176
======
doug1001
No idea about the most important, but one US law that had massive (and
apparently unintended) economic consequences is the IGRA (Indian Gaming
Regulatory Act)? not a lawyer, but I believe this Act was the legal catalyst
for the proliferation of casinos on Native American tribal lands
("reservations")

